# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  anavar for hockey

## idizzle

coming off my 2nd shoulder seperation..but the 2nd one was a lot more mild then the first. looking to strengthen my muscles in my shoulder area to prevent another seperation. As a hockey player I need the speed, explosiveness and quickness as well as just strength. 

At first i was thinking winny but i learned that its not good for your joints which i dont think would help my shoulder ligaments that much. What do you guys think about anavar ?

----------


## Baron

var is perfect for ur goals.

----------


## MuscleScience

Hockey Ahh!!!

I wish everyday that I was born up north were ponds actually froze. I would have loved to play hockey without a life jacket....LOL

----------


## idizzle

i was thinking 40mg ED for 4-5 weeks. 
With that do i need to do any nolva or clomid for PCT?
How is var for quickness and more importantly stamina? And var wont negativley effect my shoulder seperation will it?

----------


## WARMachine

I dont know a thing about hockey so i neglected to post anything here.

But yes, you need nolva and clomid just t be safe.

40MG of Var is hardly worth it.

Run something like this...


Week 1-6: Anavar 60-80mg ED (Start low, and increase.)
Week 7-9: Nolva 25mg ED
Week 7-8: Clomid 25mg ED

----------


## redz

I ran Test through 12 weeks of my last season and my point output went way up through that time. I scored twice as much and was way faster, harder shot etc. I would suggest a Test cycle over anavar .

----------


## Baron

> I dont know a thing about hockey so i neglected to post anything here.
> 
> But yes, you need nolva and clomid just t be safe.
> 
> 40MG of Var is hardly worth it.
> 
> Run something like this...
> 
> 
> ...


i disagree, 40mg var is fine for his goals (assuming its LEGIT var). You dont wanna take 2 much because you'll cramp up/2 much pump. Plus the toxicity is lower so u can do it for longer periods of time which is wat you'd want for sports.

----------


## WARMachine

Yeah but taking Var over 6 weeks is a waste of money better spent on a full cycle? If you want to run longer cycles then inject test.

Running Var for more than 6 weeks is pointless. Its not worth the $ it costs. The point of a Var only cycle is to do a very short, mild cycle. Var only cycles are to be used a bridges between cycles. Its just pointless otherwise IMO.

What do you mean youll cramp? Ive run Var at 100mg and had no problems with cramps?

----------


## Baron

> Yeah but taking Var over 6 weeks is a waste of money better spent on a full cycle? If you want to run longer cycles then inject test.
> 
> Running Var for more than 6 weeks is pointless. Its not worth the $ it costs. The point of a Var only cycle is to do a very short, mild cycle. Var only cycles are to be used a bridges between cycles. Its just pointless otherwise IMO.
> 
> What do you mean youll cramp? Ive run Var at 100mg and had no problems with cramps?


bro, no offense but i dont think you understand how an athlete is supposed to cycle steroids .

----------


## Godson

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323535

i made a post asking about criticism on avavar

----------


## Godson

can somebody give me like an estimate of anavar ? i hear how expensive for 6 weeks it is, im serious to what that number is

----------


## idizzle

Does var make you quicker or increase/decrease your endurance at all?

And how will the var affect my seperated shoulder?

----------


## WARMachine

> bro, no offense but i dont think you understand how an athlete is supposed to cycle steroids.


What do you base this off of?

Do i know how a hockey player is supposed to run a cycle? No, not really, but i know how to run a anavar bridge cycle.

I am a professional athlete as a matter of fact dude, are you?

See for yourself:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=353988

----------


## Baron

> What do you base this off of?


this post you made over here:




> Yeah but taking Var over 6 weeks is a waste of money better spent on a full cycle? If you want to run longer cycles then inject test.
> 
> Running Var for more than 6 weeks is pointless. Its not worth the $ it costs. The point of a Var only cycle is to do a very short, mild cycle. Var only cycles are to be used a bridges between cycles. Its just pointless otherwise IMO.
> 
> What do you mean youll cramp? Ive run Var at 100mg and had no problems with cramps?


Um, yeah...the ignorance of you're post speaks for itself. I just hope some poor jock doesnt listen to this advice and go off running var at 100mg. But honestly, if you're a professional athlete, thats great!

----------


## WARMachine

Did i advise anyone to run Var @100mgs?

I dont think so...

Why dont you try actually reading what i wrote before making moronic comments like i dont know what im talking about. 

I advised anywhere from 60-80mgs.

 :Icon Stupid:   :Asshole:

----------


## redz

> I advised anywhere from 60-80mgs.


Which by itself would be a good dose......

----------


## WARMachine

Exactly Redz!

I dont know what Baron's problem is, but i never advised 100mgs of Var.

As a matter of fact, me doing that way probably not the best idea.

----------


## Baron

> Did i advise anyone to run Var @100mgs?
> 
> I dont think so...
> 
> Why dont you try actually reading what i wrote before making moronic comments like i dont know what im talking about. 
> 
> I advised anywhere from 60-80mgs.


lol you just dont get it do you? The "advice" i was refering was basically everything you said. And athletes cramp up at even 30mg of var a day. 

I dunno maybe the stuff you're using is fake?

----------


## Baron

> Which by itself would be a good dose......


yeah for a bodybuilder.....

----------


## redz

> yeah for a bodybuilder.....


No.....not quite, anavar is very mild compared to other steroids .

----------


## WARMachine

> lol you just dont get it do you? The "advice" i was refering was basically everything you said. And athletes cramp up at even 30mg of var a day. 
> 
> I dunno maybe the stuff you're using is fake?


No you said listen to my advice and use 100mg ED. WHICH I DID NOT ADVISE!

And no, my gear was not fake. And no i didnt cramp.(anymore than usual while on a cycle)





> this post you made over here:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah...the ignorance of you're post speaks for itself. I just hope some poor jock *doesnt listen to this advice and go off running var at 100mg*. But honestly, if you're a professional athlete, thats great!






> yeah for a bodybuilder.....



You obviously dont know what youre talking about. 60mgs is not for a bodybulider. 60mgs is for anyone looking to gain from taking it.

100mgs is what a bodybuilder would take. Which is why ill never do that gain.

----------


## Baron

> No.....not quite, anavar is very mild compared to other steroids.


yes....quite, anavar is infact a ANABOLIC STEROID and can have very pronounced anabolic effects. Despite all the bunk misinformation constantly floating around here about how weak var is, it simply isnt true. Also, as an athlete OP is looking for something mild, 2 much juice will ruin performance/training. Any experienced athlete can attest to this. Oh, i'm sorie...notable exceptions: mister crazy juicing ultimate fighter guy!

Then again, this isnt exactly the best place in the world to receive proper training/cycle advice for an athlete, this ignorance doesnt really surprise me.

----------


## redz

> 2 much juice will ruin performance/training. Any experienced athlete can attest to this. Oh, i'm sorie...notable exceptions: mister crazy juicing ultimate fighter guy!


I PLAY HOCKEY!!!!
I was on 600mg/week test e and winstrol and my performance went way up 60mg is not a huge dose of var!

----------


## Baron

> I PLAY HOCKEY!!!!
> I was on 600mg/week test e and winstrol and my performance went way up 60mg is not a huge dose of var!


wow, thank you for proving my point.

----------


## WARMachine

> I PLAY HOCKEY!!!!
> I was on 600mg/week test e and winstrol and my performance went way up 60mg is not a huge dose of var!


 :Owned: 



He called me a ultimate fighter guy...

 :Haha:

----------


## redz

> wow, thank you for proving my point.


WTF...you dont even make sense.

----------


## Baron

Both of you are a little to slow for me to argue with. Why dont you make ur way back to "the post whore thread", and waste some more forum CPU with inane banter.

----------


## WARMachine

Dude youre a football player?!

How do you suddenly know so much about hockey?

http://forums.steroid.com/search.php?searchid=5144390


....how many cycles have you done?

Have you done Var?
Test?
Drol?
Dbol ?
Tren ?
Winny?

cause i have...

----------


## redz

> Both of you are a little to slow for me to argue with. Why dont you make ur way back to "the post whore thread".


I dont post there but thanks.... heres you....




> yes....quite, anavar is infact a ANABOLIC STEROID and can have very pronounced anabolic effects. Despite all the bunk misinformation constantly floating around here about how weak var is, it simply isnt true. Also, as an athlete OP is looking for something mild, 2 much juice will ruin performance/training. Any experienced athlete can attest to this. Oh, i'm sorie...notable exceptions: mister crazy juicing ultimate fighter guy!
> 
> Then again, this isnt exactly the best place in the world to receive proper training/cycle advice for an athlete, this ignorance doesnt really surprise me.


 Then I say.....I play hockey and juice with test/winstrol etc. and that proves your point how? No part of my training or game got worse everything was better skating speed, checking, shot speed, puck handling....... 40mg ed is a waste of var!

----------


## Baron

> Dude youre a football player?!
> 
> How do you suddenly know so much about hockey?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/search.php?searchid=5144390
> 
> 
> ....how many cycles have you done?
> 
> ...


My girlfriend plays hockey for a pretty big team, and i'm a personal trainer atm. 

lol, now we go down the list of drugs we've used? This is why they tell kids not to do steroids .

----------


## WARMachine

So youre a personal trainer?

Dude 50% of the guys on here are personal trainers. That doesnt mean you know a thing about AAS.

And youre GF plays hockey? Ok?

Does she do AAS? Has she taken Var?

Female doses of Var are 2-10mgs

Men are 60-80mg.

Big difference.

Your lack of knowledge is apparent...

Im done wasting my time arguing with you. You dont kno what youre talking about.

 :Aafusion Stfunoob:

----------


## Baron

> Female doses of Var are 10mg-20mgs.


I pray to god no1 takes you seriously, for ther own sake.

----------


## WARMachine

Whoops i messed that one up...

i meant 2-10mgs...

Sorry that was a total screw up on my part....


Although i do know women who take 20mgs while on a serious cycle.

----------


## idizzle

lol..thanks for all the advice..but i only have a couple more things before i go get the var that i really need answered.

Does var make you quicker or increase/decrease your endurance at all?

And how will the var affect my seperated shoulder joint? Stengthen it or weaken it?

----------


## Baron

> lol..thanks for all the advice..but i only have a couple more things before i go get the var that i really need answered.
> 
> Does var make you quicker or increase/decrease your endurance at all?
> 
> And how will the var affect my seperated shoulder joint? Stengthen it or weaken it?


Well thats part of the problem. Var will infact decrease you're endurance. As an athlete you haveto be aware of every potential side effect as it is possible for it to significantly interfere with training. Yes, you will become stronger and "quicker". 

I think anavar would help with you're injury. Var increases collagen synthesis and is notorious for treating injuries like muscle strains/pulls in athletes. However i dont know the extent of you're injury and am not a medical doctor. I think you're best bet would be to get examined and ask someone more qualified. However - what i do know is a good dose of HGH would be right up you're ally.

----------


## idizzle

bad for endurance? hmmm

If i was to go with 50 mg ED of winny for a 4-5 weeks then how would that effect my endurance? and my shoulder?

Or what about 50mg EOD?

----------


## redz

winny has to be taken ed. Also I dont think it sthe best to take iwth an existing injury. I am tellign you test alone is better and I cant tell you one bad thing it did to me during the season but its your choice.

----------


## Baron

> winny has to be taken ed. Also I dont think it sthe best to take iwth an existing injury. I am tellign you test alone is better and I cant tell you one bad thing it did to me during the season but its your choice.


no. 

Test = more injuries. Test actually decreases collagen synthesis, especially in doses these guys recommend. Its jsut gonna give you more injuries. Think about it, test strengthens the muscle and weakens the connective tissue. This is NOT what you want in this situation. Maybe you can do a low dose later on when you're shoulder fully heals, but you haveto make sure you take it with something like EQ/hgh/var. 

Leave the winny out too, just take the var @ 30mg ED for longer and you're endurance should be fine. Note the effects, and if you feel you can handle it do a little more in the weeks following.

----------


## redz

> winny has to be taken ed. Also I dont think it sthe best to take iwth an existing injury. I am tellign you test alone is better and I cant tell you one bad thing it did to me during the season but its your choice. 
> 
> no.


Wow you are a moron I adivised him that test only was better than winny eod and you say no? you lost your credibility buddy.

----------


## Baron

> Wow you are a moron I adivised him that test only was better than winny eod and you say no? you lost your credibility buddy.


test only = stupid

winny = stupid

you = stupid

i dunno what you're complaining about, it all adds up to me.

----------


## idizzle

Ok, So with var at 30 ED and probably raising to 40 or 50 ED for a 4-5 weeks or so, what, if any, PCT should i do?

----------


## idizzle

btw man thanks a lot for the advice

----------


## Baron

> Ok, So with var at 30 ED and probably raising to 40 or 50 ED for a 4-5 weeks or so, what, if any, PCT should i do?


Well, you can probably get away with doing a 6-8 week to further the benefits. Some athletes do var in lower dosages for even as long as 3 months. What phase of training are you in right now? When does you're season start? The beauty of var is alot of guys get away with doing no PCT at all, some even use it as a bridge between cycles like the other guy said earlier. I dont recommend any of this, but it is interesting. All you really need is some nolva and you should be fine imo.

----------


## Baron

> btw man thanks a lot for the advice


no problem.

----------


## idizzle

Season just started.

Training wise, my shoulder has stopped hurting so there is no pain at all so now im just doing the rehab to get it strong, probably going to the gym 4 times a week and then practising twice a week non-contact. Id like to get back asap..hopefully within 2-3 weeks? How much nolva should i take a day and for how long?

----------


## WARMachine

> Ok, So with var at 30 ED and probably raising to 40 or 50 ED for a 4-5 weeks or so, what, if any, PCT should i do?




Ok if youre gonna raise it to 50mg ED eventually would you mind telling me the difference at starting out at 50mg ED?

And yes you need a PCT. It all depends on how long the cycle is and what dose youre running it at.

----------


## WARMachine

> no. 
> 
> Test = more injuries. Test actually decreases collagen synthesis, especially in doses these guys recommend. Its jsut gonna give you more injuries. Think about it, test strengthens the muscle and weakens the connective tissue. This is NOT what you want in this situation. Maybe you can do a low dose later on when you're shoulder fully heals, but you haveto make sure you take it with something like EQ/hgh/var. 
> 
> Leave the winny out too, just take the var @ 30mg ED for longer and you're endurance should be fine. Note the effects, and if you feel you can handle it do a little more in the weeks following.



I dont understand here? Youre actually saying that Winny is better than test alone?

Do you not know that winny is the WORST steroid an athlete can take?

And why not advise a Test/EQ cycle? This seems like it is the best cycle for his goals.

----------


## CSAR

Geezus...

Baron, your advice is all over the place. I'm with war4BTT and redz on this - you seem to be a few sandwiches short of a picnic. Enjoy your stay while it lasts.

----------


## Baron

> I dont understand here? Youre actually saying that Winny is better than test alone?
> 
> Do you not know that winny is the WORST steroid an athlete can take?
> 
> And why not advise a Test/EQ cycle? This seems like it is the best cycle for his goals.


wat the hell are you speaking of? I said no such things. 

Winny isnt the WORST steroid an athlete can take, there are worse options. But it is pretty stupid to do a winny cycle It would be horrifying to his already feeble joints. I never said winny is better than test alone, you're just a little slow but bare with me. I did advise him to pair EQ up with test if he decides to take it. Why not stop putting words in my mouth? Re-read some of the posts i've made, i'm getting tired of explaining everything to you over and over again. 




> Geezus...
> 
> Baron, your advice is all over the place. I'm with war4BTT and redz on this - you seem to be a few sandwiches short of a picnic. Enjoy your stay while it lasts.


A few sandwiches short of a picnic? 

After i finished laughing i decided to actually give this a reply: you're little "post whore thread" freinds seem to be missing a few things here. Neither of them are aware of what an athlete's cycle should look like. Furthermore, arguing with them is like arguing with 7 graders. They back arguments with anecdotal evidence, now if thats now hilarious then i dont know what is. I can show you countless amounts of studies to back my advice, actual scientific studies. Something you should look more into before you get into a discussion with me. 

anyone else wanna give OP some more bad advice that can potentially ruin his season?

----------


## WARMachine

What bad advice did i give?

Youre simply making claims that have no backing. All youre doing is expressing your opinon. 

And the second you said this: 


> Winny isnt the WORST steroid an athlete can take, there are worse options.


You lost all your credibility.

Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the *LAST* drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it.

Would you care to enlighten me on what could be worse than winny for an Althlete?

Low dose cycles of Test/EQ or Primo/Test or Deca /Test cycles are the best cycles for his goals.

----------


## Baron

> What bad advice did i give?
> 
> Youre simply making claims that have no backing. All youre doing is expressing your opinon. 
> 
> And the second you said this: 
> 
> You lost all your credibility.
> 
> Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the *LAST* drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it.
> ...


Ok so i see the name of the game, point out completely irrelevant things. Obviously i know winny is bad for athletes, as i previously stated. So wtf is you're point? Why did you type all of this up (more like copy and paste)? Come back when you have some relevant information to bring to the table instead of nit-picking at what i've said.

----------

